

Ask HN: What would be a cool goal setting tool? - cyo

Hey guys, I am currently looking into creating a tool to track goals. Those could be either life goals, projects or single tasks.
Maybe some of you guys already use things like trello etc., or just the good old fashioned paper.<p>To get a rough idea what i&#x27;m thinking of, see this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;i5t0ei7iusk95i8&#x2F;Screenshot%202015-03-20%2019.11.59.png<p>Would you use something like this?<p>What features do you think it needs to have?
======
warewolf
Your sample reminds me of the ABLE Process.

Access Build Launch Evaluate

I use it to achieve some goals but It's typically used for management
planning.

In my personal and life goals I start with the end in mind. So I would prefer
something more along the lines of a time line. Start with the goal you want to
complete and then select milestones and dates you will need to accomplish to
get there.

